# General > Birdwatching >  Geese

## Stack Rock

Just noticed my first skein of this seasons geese flying south over Staxigoe heading over the Moray Firth. Any other earlier sightings ?

----------


## Headwark

They have been flying over us here in Brough since last week. They are 2 to 3 weeks earlier than the past few years.

----------


## dragonfly

I saw some when travelling south 2 weeks ago!

----------


## orkneycadian

Fortunately, CH Haygarths in Dunnet have a good supply of cartridges in!

----------

